# looking for J Pabst Sons bottles



## jpabst

I am completely new to this. My husband is the  Grandson of Warren J Pabst of J Pabst & Sons bottling Co out of Hamilton, OH.
 He has one sister, they are the only two descendants of the Pabst Family that are still living. (with the exception of our children) Unfortunately, his sister has all of the bottles and memorabilia from the J Pabst & Sons Co. 
 I have been searching high and low for any bottles or other things out there to start a collection for our family. We have five children and I would love to be able to compile a collection that could be passed on through the years. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I search eBay often and seem to miss them by a moment so I have a special alert set so if any are listed, I will have a chance to pick them up. If you have any advice of somewhere else to look that would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you all, these blogs are incredibly informative and fascinating. I hope to hear from you all soon!!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## epackage

Welcome to the forum Jennifer, is this the same Pabst as in Pabst Blue Ribbon or a completely different entity...Jim


----------



## jpabst

Actually, it is a different entity. Jacob Pabst was in both of the bottling companies, but i cannot say 100% for sure if it is the same Jacob Pabst. However, there was also a Christian Pabst (Grandson of Jacob Pabst Sr. of Pabst Blue Ribbon) and a Christian Pabst which was part of the Son's and also my husband's Great Grandfather. My husbands parents died at very young ages, mom died when he was 8, dad when he was 18. Dad was suppose to take over the bottling Co, but had a falling out with Warren Pabst (his father) and turned it down. Subsequently the plant closed a few years later. We have never truly found out if the two companies were indeed owned by the same family. Pabst Blue Ribbon was sold to a different people  before my husband's father was born. 
 Believe me, I would love to find something to either link the two or separate the two once and for all.
 For now, I am concentrating on what I know to be true. I am trying to find bottles or caps or advertisements to start a collection for our family. We have actual photographs of the plant and workers and delivery "carriages" as well as later trucks. It is just an obscure company so the bottles have been very hard to find. I have two so far and hope to find many more!!
 Thank you for your interest and if you have any ideas, let me know. 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## epackage

I asked because I have a statue that depicts the Barbershop Quartet shown on many advertising pieces for Pabst, I can't find another like it after 15 years of searching and I figured it might be something you knew about or might have an interest in. Good luck in your search, hopefully someone can help with something you may want....Jim[]


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Jennifer,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your Husband's family bottling company.

 I don't know how you feel about Pabst Bottle caps, but you might like that one.

 Our inactive member GloryB had one. You might send an e-mail to inquire about it.

 Did you see the history on Pabst on this page of Cecil Munsey's site?





From.


----------



## jpabst

Thank you for the welcome! 
 I did see the report done by Cecil, I also contacted him hoping for some information but never heard back. 
 The bottle you pictured is one of the two bottles that I have found. I felt extremely blessed to find it because it is such a cool bottle! I would welcome anything...caps, advertisements, articles, really anything pertaining to the J. Pabst & Sons bottling Co.
 I am trying to present the bottles and other things to my husband for fathers day this year. I have started getting concerned because I have been at this for almost a year now, with only two bottles found. Then I found this blog and decided to try getting help here. 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## epackage

Jennifer I just sent you an e-mail regarding a seltzer bottle....Jim


----------



## jpabst

Thank you for the link. I just got that notification yesterday and it just happens to be the second bottle I found of the two I have. Thank you very much for taking the time to respond!!


----------



## epackage

Darn it, now I need to find something you don't have....LOL


----------



## surfaceone

Good luck on the Pabst patrol, Jennifer!




From.


----------



## jpabst

That is a bottle I do not have nor have I seen! Is it yours?


----------



## epackage

It is found here Jennifer...There is one listed right below it from 1955 but he doesn't have a pic for it...Jim

 http://www.ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/ACLWEB_P.HTM


----------



## jpabst

Thank you for the link, I had not come by that one yet. I need to get back to the computer, because the ipad does not always pull up all of the options.


----------



## surfaceone

Not mine, Chris Weide's.










 Both images are HERE.


----------



## jpabst

These are so awesome! I am fortunate enough to have some pictures and that specific seltzer water bottle with the top. I love finding images and remnants of a company from so long ago! I can't wait to be able to give some of that history back to my hubby and my kiddos! Thank you all for the replies. If you have anything or find anything keep letting me know if you don't mind! If you have any requests or need help locating anything for yourselves, don't hesitate to ask, it is always great to have several minds and sever pairs of eyes!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## buzzkutt033

i recall digging some 1900'ish pabst bottles last year at the chemical dump. if i remember correctly they were from New Jersey though. i can't remember who took them in the pick. is it possible that you would have an interest in Pabst bottles from Jersey?  i might be able to track them down.....

 very interesting thread here. 

 and welcome to our little corner of the bottle collecting universe

 jim


----------



## surfaceone

> These are so awesome! I am fortunate enough to have some pictures and that specific seltzer water bottle with the top. I love finding images and remnants of a company from so long ago!


 
Well said, Jennifer,

I feel quite the same way. Please put up pictures of your pictures, and assorted discoveries. We really get our goats going on all this old bottle stuff.

Pictures are a pleasure here.

Sounds like it's shaping up to be a major Father's Day at your house.

Good luck.


----------



## jpabst

Do you know if they were from the J. Pabst & Sons Co? 
 I assume if they were from Jersey that they are from Pabst Brewing Company as they had many bottlers.
 J. Pabst & Sons bottled Pepsi and Dr. Pepper in their area (Hamilton, Ohio) as well as having and bottling their own products.
 Ginger Ale, Grape, Orange, Lemon Royal, etc. 
 It would be pretty interesting if another bottling Co. bottled their sodas, but I have never heard nor read that. 
 A whole new avenue to research! Thank you for the thought and I will look into it and get back to you before you go to any trouble of tracking down bottles!
 I wish I would have found and signed up for this forum a year ago! This is the most help I have had in the year!! Thank you all!


----------



## jpabst

Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction! I will monitor and check back in both places! I just finished posting my requests in the thread you advised. 

 I can't say enough how much this is helping! Instead of simply looking for family history, I know that I will glean an education in bottle collecting! There are some fabulously unique bottles out there just waiting to be discovered!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jennifer,

It looks like Mr. Pabst was an early bottler. Knew a good thing when he made or bottled it. Early adapter of the major brand bottling club, too.

"The company manufactures a full line of carbonated drinks and with special pride points to Imperial Ginger Ale which has won a wide reputation. Other drinks made by the firm and which are used to quench the thirst of thousands of persons are Grape Soda, Orange Soda, Cream Soda, Lemon Soda, Sarsaparilla, Cherry, and Champagne Mist. The firm is also the bottler of the famous Sher-A-Coca. This is highly recommended for indigestion and other gastric derangements, rheumatism, gout, and liver complaint. . ."

The J. Pabst Company was also the first bottlers of Pepsi Cola in the area beginning in 1910.






There should be earlier era hand blown bottles from Pabst, as he began in 1882. You might reach out for the local digging community. The Dayton area has a well known bottle club, and several inspired shovelers. Dayton Diggers.




From.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Jpabst,
 As you may know, the Pabst Brewing Company out of Milwaukee Wisconsin was (at one point) the largest brewer in the world. It was a gigantic company and there are branch bottles in many many cities. They primarily brewed beer and (if it were not for prohibition) they may never have bottled soda at all. From the site here, it looks like your Jpabst was a soda bottler. There may have been a familial connection, (that, I don't know) but most Pabst bottles (and I have a bunch) will be beers from the big Milwaukee company or branches thereof.


----------



## jpabst

Antique Bottles Forum members~
 you have given me some really incredible leads and information. I had not read or maybe I don't remember reading it...about the Sher-A-Coca
 I wish that my husband and I would have talked to his Grandfather more about his life's work. He was sharp as a tack! Incredibly intelligent and extremely business minded. 
 My husband and I had very normal conversations with him on a daily basis and I am so blessed that I was able to meet him and his twin brother Robert before they passed away. Aside from the two of them and my husband's sister, there was no one in his family still living when I met Gregory (my husband). We decided to move closer to his Grandfather after Robert (twin brother-Great Uncle) passed away. We moved to a small town Brookville Indiana which was only about a forty minute drive from Hamilton. We had a standing time of 3:00pm every day that we went to spend time with him. I truly cannot say enough about the experience.
 We moved back to Missouri after Warren passed away and now have 5 kids! 3 boys and 2 girls! 
 I cannot express enough to each of you how much it means that you have even reached out to me about the J Pabst & Sons Co. 
 I know that it will mean a lot to my husband. Our kids have been partners in crime with me, hiding the bottles that we have found so far, getting excited when we get an email alert that something Pabst has been listed, this has been very exciting! Thank you for being a part of it. I can't wait to take pics of all of our finds and post them here. I will get to the old Pabst pics and some cool handwritten letters soon and post them here!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## bottle_head9

Jennifer, good luck on your search for Pabst items.Your husband will have a great Fathers Day.Take some photos and keep us informed.Welcome to the forum.[]


----------



## jpabst

Today I started contacting Auctioneer near Hamilton, OH which I had never thought of until a google search landed me at an old green pepsi bottle being auctioned in Hamilton, OH. This was both, exciting and frustrating at the same time! could this be a pepsi bottle bottled by J. Pabst & Sons Co? I have no idea! I am off to the library to find out where to look for "bottlers" markings.

 Hopefully the auctioneer doesn't think I am insane and hopefully something will come out of all of this research. 
 If nothing else, my children and I have found out a ton of ancestry information which has been extremely interesting. 

 Please don't forget about me, and take me up on my offer to keep a look-out for any bottles you may be after near Missouri. We go to antique shops, estate sales and flea markets regularly! I would be happy to look for bottles, take a quick pic of it and send it to you, then if you are interested, I can purchase it and send it to you. Then you can reimburse me for the purchase. I can  tell that bottle collecting is infectious!
 Thank you,
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## cyberdigger

Hi Jennifer!

 Here's one I can make available to you.. a portion of the label is missing but it's original..


----------



## jpabst

I appreciate the offer, but I am looking for J. Pabst & Sons Co products which bottled their own line of carbonated drinks. After a lot of research, I cannot say that the two Pabst families were related. There are coincidences in names of people in the company, but I think it is purely a case of common names for that period of time. If they are related; I cannot find any article as of yet making that connection. 
 I sincerely thank you for taking the time to upload a photo and to post it here. 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## jpabst

Just a quick update...
 I found a collector in Ohio, that had a wealth of information on the history of the bottles from J Pabst Sons Co. I was excited to find out that the last bottles produced by them had an artists pallet on the bottle. Warren J. Pabst (my husband's Grandfather) was inspired by his wife's paintings and decided to put the artists pallet on the bottles. 
 This may not be the most valuable of the bottles, however, it would be the most valuable to my husband because of the close relationship he had with his Grandparents. So...that being said one of these bottles would be an incredible find for me. If you happen to come across one or if you have one, I would sincerely love to buy it from you!!!

 Of course, I am still interested in any of the J Pabst bottles that may be out there and would greatly appreciate any help! 
 Thank you all for your kindness, your information and your help!!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## epackage

Great story on the history, I have my eyes peeled for you...best of luck....Jim


----------



## surfaceone

Hello again, Jennifer,

 If I'm not mistaken, the "artist's palette" bottle was that one I showed you from Digger Odell's website. Here's a closer view:




From.

 Best of luck in your quest. Please let us know how it goes...


----------



## jpabst

WOW, Interesting, I never saw this as an artists pallet. I will be checking on that right now! Thank you for pointing that out, I just thought this was an earlier bottle, but I will let you know what I find out, I believe the last bottles were in 1976.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jennifer,

 To my eyes, it's got a very 1950's graphic look. I think it would look absolutely right on any dinette set you could find from that era. [8D]


----------



## hemihampton

Pabst of Milwaukee also canned a Rare Soda Quart cone top in the 1950's. Here's a Pic. LEON.


----------



## jpabst

Yes, indeed! You were correct! This is the artist pallet bottle and by sheer blessing, it is one of the three bottles I have!!
 I am so excited to share it with my husband, can't wait til June...but I will and hopefully I will find a few more items to go along with it. 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## epackage

Hi again Jennifer, here is an srticle by Cecil Munsey, a bottle GOD known far and wide....Jim


----------



## epackage

Page #2...


----------



## epackage

I now see you're aware of this write-up, sorry my bad...


----------



## cowseatmaize

Hey, how are you making out. There is a site that compiles a lot of this and a bit more. It's on the internet so take it with at least 3 grains of salt.[][]
 http://www.slahs.org/brewery/pabst.htm
 I hope I'm not redundant.


----------



## jpabst

I have read an article from Cecil Munsey, however it was not this article! Thank you for sharing! I found a cork bottle cap on ebay and thought a bid of $19.00 would not be beat, however, I was very wrong! Someone wanted that red, used, cream soda Pabst top! 
 Good new! The same gentleman who had the bottle cap has 4 bottles that he is willing to part with, but does not know what to value them at. Am I aloud to post pics of the bottles here and get an idea of what I should offer?


----------



## jpabst

I am actually doing better than I thought I would be at this point, but that is only because of finding a collector willing to part with his 4 bottle collection of J Pabst Sons bottles! I found him on eBay and won a bottle, bid on his cap, but lost and thankfully, I thought to ask if he happened to have any other Pabst bottles!!! To my utter surprise; he did! Now I am going to try to figure out how much to offer him for them! 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## SkinsFan36

Maybe you could try and contact the winning bidder of that cap you bid on and see if he has any also?


----------



## surfaceone

> Am I aloud to post pics of the bottles here and get an idea of what I should offer?


 
 Hey Jennifer,

 You're allowed...


----------



## jpabst

I would love to know how to do that. eBay has changed so much that it is hard to figure out the bidders id to be able to contact them. You have to be the seller to know the actual id. But the man that sold the cap, sold me a bottle, so just maybe I can ask him to pass on my info. Thank you for the idea! I'm on it!!


----------



## jpabst

OK, here we go. I am not sure I am going to do this right, but here are the pics of the bottles being offered to me. I need to come up with a fair price for these and I have no idea where to begin. Any help will be greatly appreciated! The amber colored bottle has all ready been on this forum several times, but I did not find a price listed anywhere...
 AHHH! Big let down, my files are too large, any suggestions?


----------



## epackage

Feel free to email me the pics and I'll post them....Jim   epackage@msn.com


----------



## SkinsFan36

You should be able to click on the guy's feedback number that was selling the cap and find the buyer of the cap either in his feedback or feedback left for others.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SkinsFan36
> 
> You should be able to click on the guy's feedback number that was selling the cap and find the buyer of the cap either in his feedback or feedback left for others.


 The auction was very recent and no feedback has been left yet...[]


----------



## epackage

The amber ACL Pabst...


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## jpabst

> epackage@msn.com


 I just sent you some pics of the bottles. The yahoo server is having issues and will not let me send or save the other two bottles. I will try again shortly!
 We just found out that we are pregnant with baby number 6 so this past weekend has been full of celebration for that, my nephew turned 16 and of course MEMORIAL DAY! There are a lot of military men  between our families, and I feel highly indebted to all who serve our Country, so this is always a big time for getting together!
 Warren J Pabst (my husbad's Grandfather) graduated Westpoint which was always a source of pride with him.


----------



## jpabst

You are amazingly fast!


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  jpabst
> 
> You are amazingly fast!


 []


----------



## epackage

A nice aqua crown top example...

 Congrats on all the great news by the way Jennifer !![]


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## epackage

.


----------



## jpabst

Hey, that is a good idea! I will have to watch that and do it! How is it that safeguards are put in place only to have many ways around them??


----------



## jpabst

I am looking for anyone that may be able to give me the values of these bottles so that I can offer a fair price to the collector that is willing to part with them! Thank you for all your help!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## cyberdigger

Just ask them "What's the best you can do on this?" ..answers will range, but that's the nature of humans.. []


----------



## epackage

I'd say $20-25 for the pair is a fair "Top End" price as an offer, but since you want them as a gift for your husband I would say you could double it considering they are family bottles...That's just my opinion though...[]

 I would first offer the $25, did you tell them they are part of the family history??


----------



## jpabst

Yes, I did let them know that they are family bottles and who I was purchasing them for. This is the reason he decided to sell them. What did you think of the other bottle? 


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'd say $20-25 for the pair is a fair "Top End" price as an offer, but since you want them as a gift for your husband I would say you could double it considering they are family bottles...That's just my opinion though...[]
> 
> I would first offer the $25, did you tell them they are part of the family history??


----------



## jpabst

Sorry, Just read your email and know about the last bottle! Thank you for all of your help and advice!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## epackage

The last Brown one to sell on Ebay sold last year for $5.99, here are the details...

Buyer: 
 Member id lucky2bgs ( Feedback Score Of 172) 

 Aug-05-11 15:50

 PABST SPARKLING BEVERAGE...HAMILTON OHIO (#220820519150)

 US $5.99

 In 2007 another sold for $6.50


----------



## epackage

Jennifer did you ever see this Bio??

 The Pabst Family. Christian Pabst, for years one of the well-known business men of Hamilton, and long a public official, whose services in various civic positions reflected credit upon himself and his community, was born December 6, 1853, in Bavaria, Germany, and was twelve years of age when, in 1866, he accompanied his parents to the United States, the family settling at Hamilton. Here he completed his schooling, following which he began to learn the trade of printer, serving his apprenticeship with L. B. DelaCourt. For a time he was job compositor in the office of Jacob Long, of Hamilton, and eventually became known as one of the city's expert job printers, a line in which he had much success and in which he continued until 1879, when he joined his father and brothers in the manufacture and bottling of mineral waters and soft drinks, under the style of J. Pabst & Sons, a concern that did a large and profitable business and which bore an excellent reputation in business circles. While he was prominent in business affairs, however, it was probably for his public service that Christian Pabst was best known. From his youth he had been interested in public matters and had been a staunch supporter of the Democratic party. In March, 1892, he was nominated as clerk of the Butler County Common Pleas Court, and was elected the same year for a term of three years. In 1895 he was again nominated to succeed himself. His nomination by the democracy of the county was equivalent to election, yet his signal triumph at the polls was beyond the most sanguine expectations of either himself or his friends, as he received the largest majority ever given in Butler county. He did much to systematize the work of the office of clerk of the court and gave the people a clean and intelligent administration. Mr. Pabst was nominated and elected to the office of county auditor in November, 1900, taking office October 21, 1901, and in the election of November, 1903, was chosen as his own successor. In 1907, his party placed him in nomination as a member of the board of public service and he was elected, holding that office for two years. In 1910, Governor Judson Harmon appointed Mr. Pabst as a member of the state tax commission for a term of three years, and Governor James M. Cox reappointed him in 1914, but in 1915 he resigned the office in order that he might devote all of his time to the bottling plant of The J. Pabst Sons Co. Throughout the time that he was the incumbent of public office he was extremely popular, and his record was one upon which there was not the slightest blemish. Mr. Pabst was always a staunch supporter of the public school system and did much to elevate its standards, and generaly speaking, is a booster for the city of Hamilton. In 1882 he was chosen one of the trustees of the Lane Free library, a position in which he was retained for many years. Fraternally he was also well known, belonging to the Benevolent and Protective Order of Elks, The Modern Woodmen of America, and other fraternal and social societies. With his family he belonged to the German Evangelical church. April 15, 1896, Mr. Pabst married Catherine A., daughter of Peter Gerlach of Cleveland, and to this union there were born three sons: Robert P. and , twins, born November 12, 1898; and Herbert G., born March 15, 1901.


----------



## epackage

You'll also need to be on the lookout for this "Ten Pin" example...[]


----------



## jpabst

How do you find completed listings that old?


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  jpabst
> 
> How do you find completed listings that old?


 Trade secret...[]

 Keep an eye out for old newspapers for great big ads like this one...I imagine you might be able to find such a thing on Ebay...

 Hamilton Daily News Journal   March 17, 1958

 Biggest pic they had, sorry...


----------



## jpabst

Great article, I have read it before! I am amazed how many things have been shared about the family. 
 Herbert died in the war, Robert (Warren's twin brother) died a couple of years before Warren. 
 Warren gave Greg (my husband) the pocket watch of Christian Pabst which has a locket attached containing pictures of the twins! It is amazing and believe it or not...still works
 They were a pretty interesting family. Warren's wife; Elvira was an artist and Graduated Smith College, her father was an architect/engineer and designed many buildings and homes around Ohio.
 There is so much history with every family. I have concentrated heavily on Greg's family because our children never had the chance to meet any of them with the exception of Greg's sister. This is my way of keeping them fresh and important in their lives and also my way of showing my husband how important he is to me! We can learn a ton from history if we put it into perspective!


----------



## jpabst

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  jpabst
> 
> How do you find completed listings that old?
> 
> 
> 
> Trade secret...[]
> 
> Keep an eye out for old newspapers for great big ads like this one...I imagine you might be able to find such a thing on Ebay...
> 
> Hamilton Daily News Journal   March 17, 1958
> 
> Biggest pic they had, sorry...
> 
> You are killing me with these! What a cool ad. I have an alert set up for anything Pabst, Pabst Hamilton and simply Hamilton Ohio through ebay so every time a new listing is posted I get an email alert.
Click to expand...


----------



## epackage

Here are a bunch of bottle caps, but I have my doubts about the ones with the little guy holding up a bottle on them, they may have been from when Pabst Brewing sold soda during prohibition...


----------



## epackage

There is also a Green J. Pabst Sons bottle, I am trying to locate a pic for you...


----------



## epackage

Another ad...[]


----------



## jpabst

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here are a bunch of bottle caps, but I have my doubts about the ones with the little guy holding up a bottle on them, they may have been from when Pabst Brewing sold soda during prohibition...


 The caps with the shield and person holding up a bottle are from the J Pabst Sons Co. I actually have a Pabst Lemon-Royal unused cap that my husband has had in his safe with the watch and such. I bought two Pabst Orange caps off of eBay and lost the Cream soda cap for an unheard of 19.51 I still can't believe that. Where are you coming up with these pics?


----------



## epackage

and the cap for a vichy Water...


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  jpabst
> 
> 
> Where are you coming up with these pics?


 More "Trade Secrets", it's the only reason they allow me to stay here....LOL[8D]


----------



## epackage

But I found them here...

 http://bottlecapclub.org/index.php


----------



## epackage

Another ad for the Vichy Water..


----------



## epackage

The last thing I could find without having to pay for access...[8D]


----------



## epackage

There may be cans, but again this may have been a different Pabst, ads too small to tell...


----------



## jpabst

I am pretty sure this is a different company. I have never heard of their being any canned items only bottles. 
 OK "MR TRADE SECRET" I will have to figure this out after Father's Day! But I think you should change your member id to reflect the truth! "Trade Secret" is a pretty good id, don't you think? 
 This has been great! I appreciate your generosity with your time and "talents".
 Thank you, 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## surfaceone

*Very* well done, Jim!


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> *Very* well done, Jim!


 Coming from a master like yourself it's much appreciated...[]


----------



## jpabst

Surfaceone, Thanks for always looking in on this topic! I appreciate your kindness, interest and time as well!
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## jpabst

Any other members out there, especially the Ohio bottle collectors that would be willing to part with any J Pabst & Sons Co bottles out of Hamilton, OH. I am willing to be more than fair in price considering I am trying to amass a collection for my husband for Father's Day. I have been at this for a year and pickn's are slim! I have 3 bottles and I am working on negotiating for two more right now!
 Please let me know!
 Thank you,
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jennifer,

 More power to you on this Family Bottle Mission. That guy will come up off those bottles if you bat your eyes, and push the Father's Day program, I hope.


----------



## jpabst

Well, unfortunately I received the email this morning that the man originally wanted $100.00 for the 3 bottles, now that he knows that one of them is not from the J Pabst Sons family, he wants $60.00 for the 2 bottles. I am actually kind of shocked, I did not expect that he would want so much. I guess that is the price I will pay for being straight forward with the reason I am looking for the bottles! PUN INTENDED! 
 Oh well, I am sure I will find bottles that are priced very low and make up the difference!
 He did do me the favor of giving me a lesson he learned while obtaining his accounting degree:"The correct market price is what a willing seller and a willing buyer are willing to agree on." Obviously the key word is: willing!


----------



## epackage

Make him an offer of $40 Jennifer, see what happens...


----------



## marcisretroroom

jpabst said:


> I am completely new to this. My husband is the  Grandson of Warren J Pabst of J Pabst & Sons bottling Co out of Hamilton, OH.
> He has one sister, they are the only two descendants of the Pabst Family that are still living. (with the exception of our children) Unfortunately, his sister has all of the bottles and memorabilia from the J Pabst & Sons Co.
> I have been searching high and low for any bottles or other things out there to start a collection for our family. We have five children and I would love to be able to compile a collection that could be passed on through the years. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I search eBay often and seem to miss them by a moment so I have a special alert set so if any are listed, I will have a chance to pick them up. If you have any advice of somewhere else to look that would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you all, these blogs are incredibly informative and fascinating. I hope to hear from you all soon!!
> Jennifer Pabst


----------



## hemihampton

That's a nice one, kinda looks like a ten pin & looks tooled top probably pre 1910 possibly around 1900? just my ameture guess. LEON.


----------



## marcisretroroom

It is rare as I can't seem to find one without the writing along the bottom as in this pic.


----------



## hemihampton

Page 7 post #64 in here shows one with out the writing along bottom. LEON.



oooppss, corection, it does have writing along bottom or contents size.


----------



## marcisretroroom

I see writing along bottom on that one also.


----------



## hemihampton

My mistake, your right, if your talking about the Contents 6 1/2 fluid ounces. SO, I guess that makes 2 different variations to get, could be more if you count ABM as a variation? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

P.S. Original post is from 9 years ago & original poster has not been in here for almost a year. so not sure she will even see or respond to you post? Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## marcisretroroom

Yes. I'm stumped at value. I am a vintage/antique reseller and have no clue how to list this on eBay. Thanks for your input.


----------

